# 1/25th scale Zamboni



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

Here's something you don't see everyday.... my scratchbuilt Zamboni, it's mostly sheet plastic and some model car and truck parts I love to build the unusual... it's makes it more of a challenge


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That's pretty cool! Nice work. I see a few car parts I recognize on there. Great use of items.
Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

that is awesome!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Terrific! Looks like it's "Hockey Night in Canada!"


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Wouldn't it have Labatt's Blue or Molsen on it instead?

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

great build!!! now get 2 cleaning the ice


----------



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

glad you all like it..Aee 
"so keep your stick on the ice" 
thank you


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 23, 2010)

Hey! That's a great job!
I also love to build custom models from scratch!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great stuff, being from the UK I had no idea what a Zamboni was until someone compared one of my own models to one.... I too like creating vehicles out of pretty much anything....check out the vehicles on my Flying Sub thread....
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263560&page=12


----------

